# I'm looking for a specific style, any help?



## Atm1297 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all,

I am looking for a free form style, something that involves the entire body. I was tempted to ask what the most seemingly "reckless" style was, but that wording doesn't quite fit... Something where the whole body is put into use and speed is priority. (As in, moving all over the place.) If no such style exists, I would appreciate it if I could have a recommendation on something that fits the whole body. (I might be asking entirely incorrectly since most martial arts take advantage of the body as a whole for power.) If I may rephrase, something that is not focused on either the hands or legs, but is meant for every part of the body individually if need be.


----------



## Dansolo (Mar 19, 2012)

This beginner's opinion: Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting. Jeet Kune Do, Danzan-Ryu Jujitsu, Trident Jiujitsu, MMA, even Kuk Sool Won could all do it for you. Hell, maybe Hapkido.

Trident is hard to find outside of Canada though.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Atm this is just my opinion.



> I am looking for a free form style, something that involves the entire body


Free form would have to be defined. To me it can mean having no structure, no concepts, no theory so I am not sure what you mean. 
 Entire body would also have to be defined. It can mean using every part of your body from toes to mouth, to meaning you generate power from
the legs to the waist to shoulders to arms.



> I was tempted to ask what the most seemingly "reckless" style


Sounds like a brawler, someone who throws haymakers, eats what he throws.



> Something where the whole body is put into use and speed is priority



Sounds like almost all martial arts. But what good is being very fast if you hit like bed of flowers, or hard as a hammer but slower than a turtle



> (As in, moving all over the place


 Sounds like wasting movement. I was taught make small sutle steps and only those steps that are needed.



> If I may rephrase, something that is not focused on either the hands or legs, but is meant for every part of the body individually if need be.


Again alot of martial arts. An art may appear to focus on hands or kicks but there is no reason why you can not use another body part.
Like boxing, some say is purely hands but there is no reason that a boxer in a street fight can not throw elbows, kicks and knees.


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it would be easier for folks to offer suggestions if you could post a list of what styles are available to you within a reasonable distance of your home. (It has to be a reasonable distance or it won't work for you)


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 19, 2012)

Freestyle Kickboxing.
He did ask for Freeform


----------



## Jenna (Mar 20, 2012)

Atm1297 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a free form style, something that involves the entire body. I was tempted to ask what the most seemingly "reckless" style was, but that wording doesn't quite fit... Something where the whole body is put into use and speed is priority. (As in, moving all over the place.) If no such style exists, I would appreciate it if I could have a recommendation on something that fits the whole body. (I might be asking entirely incorrectly since most martial arts take advantage of the body as a whole for power.) If I may rephrase, something that is not focused on either the hands or legs, but is meant for every part of the body individually if need be.


I think the limbs are our weapons of attack and defence.  No art is focussed on limbs to the extent that it excludes body as body generates power for limbs.  

Can I ask what are your specific requirements?  Have you disability is that why you are asking?  What do you want your martial art study to provide you with?  Have you seen some style that is close to what you are after?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2012)

Not exactly suer what you are asking for but I'm going to throw out Sports Sanshou (Sanda)


----------



## Instructor (Mar 20, 2012)

All martial arts use the whole body.  Can you tell us more about what you hope to gain through training?  What are your goals?


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 21, 2012)

as previously mentioned, it would be better to let us know what martial arts/systems/ fighting styles are available nearby for you to train. or if you have the ability/willingness to travel/move anywhere to train, let us know that too.
what is your goal, street fighting/self defense , competition, fitness?
you say "puts the whole body in use and speed is priority" .. this sounds like exactly what you want when fighting, no matter the style/system. can you fight without your whole body? maybe you meant "uses every part of the body as a weapon" in which case some styles may be better suited than others. 
If you are going to use the style you end up choosing for competition, some competitions require you to throw a certain amount of kicks, or disallow kicking entirely.
As far as streetfighting/self defense goes, it becomes a matter of personal preference and personal aptitude. The style you learn may give you tools for kicking, kneeing, throwing elbows, throwing fists, headbutts, shoulders, and whatever else you can think of to use as a weapon on your body, but when it comes to the fight, you may feel like you want to kick more or throw more hands, but that's your personal style within your style. maybe you need to use different tools against different people. either way you have to learn hands, you have to learn feet, you have to learn moving, and then you can use the building blocks to build whatever you want. maybe the style teaches you how to move all around your opponent and all the different angles, but depending on your skill and your size, you may not need to move much at all. get it?

In summary, you described just about every martial art. some move more than others, some have different attacks, but it only matters how YOU use it. So, I am going to refrain from suggesting a specific martial art/ fighting system to you at this moment. I encourage others to do the same. Please give us more info and then we can help you.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2012)

How about Parkour?

[yt]WEeqHj3Nj2c[/yt]


----------



## Rocco (Apr 17, 2012)

This beginner would suggest Systema, have a look on youtube. I'm just starting out in it and it doesn't have set kata's, and focuses on remaining a relaxed body at all times. See what you think.


----------



## 72ronin (Apr 17, 2012)

What Xue Sheng said 

Although for anyone starting out i cannot help but suggest Judo.

Anyway, for now, make note of all types of clubs in your area that you are willing to travel to, and soak up all the free lessons they offer before commiting to anything. 
I cant think of anything completely freestyle, they are all going to show you a way to do things.

Take boxing for egsample, every fighter has some unique attributes or strengths etc that to some extent will define them from another fighter, yet they all learnt boxing..

 Maybe the freestyle bit is up to you, the question for you is, what base would you like to expand from?


----------



## burleighgirly (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, you know with a question like that, everyone is going to recommend their own art (with one or two exceptions above). Soooo... I'll play along. 

Silat Perisai Diri definitely uses a wide variety of footwork - jumps, skips, as well as body turns. Speed is always paramount, and with speed and technique comes power. We have over 100 moves taught at beginner level, so variety is not a problem, and there are nine distinct 'forms' in our art - three bird, three animal and three human. Still, I understand that we are a relatively small art outside Indonesia, so I will simply wish you luck on your search. Why don't you try a few different arts and see what you like?


----------



## simplewc101 (Apr 21, 2012)

OP asks question and never comes back to thread..


----------



## sicko (Dec 23, 2012)

My suggestion by all means would be: Progressive Fighting Systems.
Free of form, whole body, includes almost every martial art, takes the best part from each and apply it on street fight scenario. 
If you find a good teacher, you're the winner 
As another option is Jeet Kune Do.

The two arts are tightly connected between each other.


----------

